# Baldor 3 Phase M3531 With Af 300 Mini



## anonneteru (Sep 15, 2016)

when I brought this home It worked one time after pushing buttons until it turned on. Second time weeks later no luck probbaly programed wrong i check the wiring and changed V W so was wired up wrong first question did i blow up the af mini. So today I decided to try and get this working. Sent tweet to baldor in less than 30 seconds baldor sent me link to what i needed not what i asked for impressive. U is t1 v t2 w t3. So now i have it wired up Right now. The af mini 300 turns on and has 00000 accross the screen motor will not turn on. run nothing turn the dial nothing. Reading elsewhere here i see you have to program it. I have the manual but this is no help. If you try and search for what freq to set it up for that motor you get only links to the af 300 manual all of them in low res. So i have blown up the controler or dont know how to use it. This is first time i have used anything like that and can not find a intro or instructions step by step. unlike baldors customer suport the GE is a different story. MY only internet is this tiny phone with low res manual i am just stuck.


----------



## dlane (Sep 15, 2016)

?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2016)

Normally you have to program the VFD before it will run a motor.  Try pressing the Program (Pro) button and see if the display changes.  That should tell you if maybe the VFD is still alive.

You are going to have to follow the instructions in the manual, or maybe get some local help with it.


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 15, 2016)

ok ill try program button thats the thing even knowing how to program i dont know even if i know the controler side what im looking for what freq you cant google af 300mini blador m3541 setup you cant find what works for that becuase there is 10,000 sites trying to sell you the controler you cant find in the search do your understand my question this im first time messing around with controlers i have read the manual but it does not have the goal its split up so confusing. baldor was amazing quick. lol but i dare you to get ge af 300 mini support. I dont even know what the programming does program it for speed or does that program the freq


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2016)

The manuals can be a bit daunting at first.  

You have to input the motor data plate parameters: Volts, Amps, base RPM, sometimes poles.  Then normally have to set the Max frequency, Acceleration and Deceleration times, and Base Hz.  Then also maybe the control mode, but that should be defaulted to the keypad.  All of this should be in the F parameters, F00 to F51.  I haven't had time to go through the whole manual yet.

I normally just play with the buttons a bit to get used to their function.  You can't break it by playing with the buttons.


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 15, 2016)

ahhh See that helps. that was the problem see my first controler i could not find anywhere even a basic explanation like you gave me it was like programming dont know what i thouht it was time and alarm like on phone to wake up. friend gave me this and thats my first exposure. i dont know what the box does so its a fancy light switch so to control speed you program in each speed.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds like you are on your way to getting it going.


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 15, 2016)

giving it a break going to get up in the am and i am going to weld a motor mount on my kmg-1 grinder weld it in a way i can switch the belt between two motors one the baldor 5hp 10,000 rpm one and this new one that is low rpm like 1,100 but real high tork. this should be very nice setup. sound off to baldor o twitter today took them less than 1 min to have the right wire diagram in my hand


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 16, 2016)

I am allready in love with this site. Getting the hang of the controler it was not broken. looks like I can run this off 220 too. Wonder what the benifit is. Wonder if you have to keep power on or reprogram everytime. I am thinking my friend game me this 400$ setup cause he never figured out how to use it.


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 16, 2016)

and i just forgot in back shed i have a large 10hp motor wonder what controler would makes that work. Think i will post some shop pictures next.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2016)

anonneteru said:


> Getting the hang of the controler it was not broken. looks like I can run this off 220 too. Wonder what the benifit is. Wonder if you have to keep power on or reprogram everytime.



Is that one running on 115 Volts?  I have never heard of a dual voltage drive, the data tag gives the operating voltage.  Once set up, the programming will be stored permanently in the drive.



anonneteru said:


> and i just forgot in back shed i have a large 10hp motor wonder what controler would makes that work. Think i will post some shop pictures next.



If you are running on 230 single phase, a 10 HP motor would require a 15 HP drive.

Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## anonneteru (Sep 16, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Is that one running on 115 Volts?  I have never heard of a dual voltage drive, the data tag gives the operating voltage.  Once set up, the programming will be stored permanently in the drive.
> 
> I understand what happend now worked first time some how i hit worng buttons wiped the code then i thought was wired wrong so on. your right 120 only will work for now
> 
> ...


----------

